# Can I feed our rabbits plain alfalfa pellets?



## greenacres (Feb 21, 2003)

I am still so new at the whole rabbit thing. Can I feed our rabbits plain alfalfa pellets like we feed to the goats? Something (I am thinking my cats) ate all the rabbit pellets. I sometimes give the rabbits those alfalfa cubes so I was thinking the alfalfa pellets would be ok. But I wanted to check with you experts first. Thanks.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Many people feed their rabbits plain alfalfa pellets as _part_ of their ration. It is not a complete diet, however, and I don't recommend feeding it as their sole feed. It should be fine, however, until you get to the feed store for more rabbit feed. If you also have some grass hay, I suggest you offer them that as well.


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

Sure you can. We did all the time. Then supplement with fresh greens.


----------



## Jesse L (Nov 6, 2008)

I wouldnt ONLY feed it to them. If you have it on hand with the goats you could use it and lower the amount of pellets. But you would still need to give them a bit of pellets and grass hay. Too much alfalfa isnt too good for them, shouldnt hurt if you keep it at a min.

Jesse
www.freewebs.com/jessescritters


----------

